# Conceal carry handgun



## jk3hunter

I apologize if this is a common topic but what handguns do you all use for concealed carry? I guess I'd just like some fresh answers and also do not wanna search through countless old posts so I started a new one.


----------



## xdeano

take a look at a Smith and Wesson M&P 40 compact. very easy to carry, feels good, comes with 3 rubber backstraps, shoots well. In a crossbreed super tuck delux it feels like you're carrying a wallet.

xdeano


----------



## wurgs

I started out carrying a XD40 a few years ago, switched to a Kahr CW9 and liked it so much bought a CW40 which is now my current carry gun. Very thin and so far very reliable ( 150 rounds through it at the range with only 1 that stovepiped) and should get better when completely broken in. My favorite so far tho is my XDM40, incredibly accurate and in the first 350 rounds not 1 issue using 3 different kinds ammo, just a little too uncomfortable for me to carry.


----------



## lesserhunter

glock 29 in a crossbreed supertuck


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Depends, most of the time its a Kahr PM9 in a pocket holster, its a awsome little gun that feels like al big gun when you shoot it. Otherwise its a G19 in a OWB holster, if I have heavy enough clothes on. And just for fun, I will add a J frame to the mix, simply because I like revolvers.


----------



## jk3hunter

next gun i get is going to be a Springfield Range Officer. Going to do everything with it including carry it. yes i know it is full size but I will be able to handle it.


----------



## DuckBuster

xdeano said:


> take a look at a Smith and Wesson M&P 40 compact. very easy to carry, feels good, comes with 3 rubber backstraps, shoots well. In a crossbreed super tuck delux it feels like you're carrying a wallet.
> 
> xdeano


EXACTLY! Love mine.


----------



## Fallguy

I'm a smaller person (5'8" and 160 pounds), so in the summer I carry a Smith and Wesson Bodyguard 380 in a Galco Pushup IWB holster. In the fall I carry a Keltec PF9 in a Crossbreed Mini Tuck. I also have a Springfield Armory XD 45, and recently got a Galco King Tuk for that, and hope I can get it to conceal for a fall/winter option. All of these guns I carry at the 3:30-4:00 position.


----------



## Danimal

I'm 5'8" and 160.... kimber ultra carry 2, 3" .45 loaded with 185 grain +p hydrashoks in a crossbreed supertuck and a spare Wilson 8 round magazine. That's 16 rounds available and the one time it saved my life, I didn't have use one, but I was damn happy that I had it. I can wear shorts and a tucked in golf shirt and keep it concealed.


----------



## jk3hunter

Danimal said:


> I'm 5'8" and 160.... kimber ultra carry 2, 3" .45 loaded with 185 grain +p hydrashoks in a crossbreed supertuck and a spare Wilson 8 round magazine. That's 16 rounds available and the one time it saved my life, I didn't have use one, but I was damn happy that I had it. I can wear shorts and a tucked in golf shirt and keep it concealed.


It saved your life?! Sorry if I'm being nosy but if you would like you should tell the story :beer:


----------



## Danimal

A few years ago, I was in south Florida on business. Because the flight was screwed up I landed at 3 am and the only rental car was a convertible, that someone had done something vile to because it stank, nauseating actually. Therefore whenever I was in it, I had to drive with the top down or I was going to get sick. The next day there was a carjacking and the thugs ditched the car in front of my hotel. Yea! That night, driving back to the hotel after midnight, on a large road in town (3-4 lanes each direction with 40mph limit)) that was deserted, 6 punks walked out in front of me nodding their heads, looking and smiling at me like, hey white boy with top down and nobody around but us. I lifted off the gas, untucked my shirt and had my hand above the grip ready. To the average person it could gave looked like I was scratching my side or resting my hand on the center console. I never took the kimber out, but their smiles disappeared, their demeanor changed, all turned their heads straight forward and picked up the pace. I believe that their actions wouldn't have changed if they didn't have something on their agenda with me. They never saw my gun, but they saw I was ready for them and that is as close to needing it as I ever want.


----------



## jk3hunter

that is an amazing story! that is what the 2nd amendment is all about. I love hearing these stories about law abiding citizens successfully dodging a dangerous situation because they had a firearm. We always hear the negative stories about gang bangers killing people and what not but never the positives of legal gun ownership. The only other place you see positive stories is the American Rifleman magazine.


----------



## sixgunluvr

My two favorites are the Astra A-70 and Star BM.


----------



## SettersRule

I like to pocket carry.
I have 2 I really like, (I own many Sigs, CZ, Glocks, Makarovs as well but this I can pocket carry)

This is my daily carry, 1970s CharterArms Undercover, from my uncle-retired NYPD detective. 
38Special, 5 shot









And this when I feel like it-FEG R61-Walther PPK improved in 9x18 Mak, 6+1


----------



## huntin1

Aaahhhh.
<<<<
<<<<

Either a P220 in 45 ACP or a P229 in 40 S&W, depending on my mood.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

It depends on how much gun you want, or how deep you want to conceal it. Conceal it to well and it's tough to get to. I have a tight body shirt with holster on each side. The only way to use it is with a shirt that buttons up the front. I like my Springfield XD in 45ACP, and I have an inside pants holster for my full size 1911 Kimber. Winter and jacket carry anything you like.

Comfort is important so I ordered a Desantis "cozy partner" for my XD. It isn't cozy. The large stabilizing panel has as much gun protruding next to my body as away from the body.

Three weeks ago I purchased a Ruger LC9. I'm not much of a 9mm fan, but with the new bullets they are better. I was reading that some manufacturers are trying to get max velocity out of short barrels. Most only loose 100 fps, but the Winchester DPX only looses 50 fps so the 124 gr comes out of this little tyke at 1150 fps. I just chronographed four different loads yesterday.

Anyway, I want comfort or your not going to carry. That was the reason for the tight body shirt, but I have also made my own holsters before, so I started that again.

The first is an inside the pants with a clip that attaches to your jeans, or jeans and belt. Since it is riveted to the holster the holster requires you line it to keep from scratching your handgun. I made it to match the curvature of the body so it carries all day like it's not there.









The second uses the traditional leather and snap belt attachment. It can be worn inside the pants, or outside with the slots cut into the backing that protects the body while carried inside the pants. The straps are slightly offset so when the holster is worn outside they can be attached to the belt or not. They look better attached and held out of the way. When they are attached you can not see the slots where the belt goes behind the holster.


----------



## mr.trooper

Lots of good carry guns on the market now. The domestic makers have really stepped up their game in the last few years. Lots of excellent surplus guns as well - CZ-82's in particular are great compact pistols, and are sometimes on sale for less than $200.


----------



## scorpiont52

jk3hunter said:


> that is an amazing story! that is what the 2nd amendment is all about. I love hearing these stories about law abiding citizens successfully dodging a dangerous situation because they had a firearm. We always hear the negative stories about gang bangers killing people and what not but never the positives of legal gun ownership. The only other place you see positive stories is the American Rifleman magazine.


also when they say rapes and murders and robberies are down,, just why do you think...lol..but they will never admit it on news they come up with some kind of plan or some BS, truth is people are getting wiser, and bad guys are thinking twice not knowing if a person is carring or not


----------



## scorpiont52

well i carry a taurus 24/7 compact in 40cal.. there are probabaly better guns out there but this fit my budget, also had a feature i like and probabaly wont be with out, a decocker. something about carring a loaded locked and cocked tucked in my back, or pointing tward any part of my body,,also a cocked gun is on single action and if your nervius and happen to put finger on trigger and barly touch it, you have made a bad situation much worse, but when you decock, its safe now and on dubble action and takes a longer pull to shoot gun,,, maybe its me but just linda like that feature


----------



## Mocsy

im 6"8" tall i like to pack a 44 mag revolver with a 10" barrel got a custom holster for it that tucks it right in my armpit. if im wearing a loose shirt it is completely unnoticable. its a little slow getting it out but i figure ive only got to show half the holster to deture someone from mugging me.


----------



## wurgs

At 6' 8" you probably wouldn't be a muggers first choice.


----------



## mike landrich

Mocsy said:


> im 6"8" tall i like to pack a 44 mag revolver with a 10" barrel got a custom holster for it that tucks it right in my armpit. if im wearing a loose shirt it is completely unnoticable. its a little slow getting it out but i figure ive only got to show half the holster to deture someone from mugging me.


In the time it takes you to draw that thing, you will be dead. I'll take a Ruger LCP that I can draw in under a second over either of my Super Redhawks. Of course, a Glock model 22 (or any Glock 40, 10mm, or 45 for that matter) is the ultimate compromise.


----------



## Savage260

Mike, that was my first thought also. I would tend to a more easily accessed weapon when my life depends on it. Although, being 6'8" might mean he won't ever be in the situation. Damn my short parents!!! :lol:


----------



## mike landrich

Savage260 said:


> Mike, that was my first thought also. I would tend to a more easily accessed weapon when my life depends on it. Although, being 6'8" might mean he won't ever be in the situation. Damn my short parents!!! :lol:


6'8" lineman or 6'8" bean pole? There is a big diference and a desperate crackhead might make the wrong choice anyway.

This reminds me of the "I carry a 454 and the sound of one shot will scare away a charging bear" thread we had last year. Handguns are to be used when lethal force is required. The speed it takes you to deploy the weapon is the difference between life and death, your life. Once the weapon is fully deployed, accessible and ready to be discharged, then if it intimidates the attacker, great. Until then, you are simply giving the attacker time to use a weapon on you. I want the sight of the bore to scare my attacker, not the sight of a holster.


----------



## Savage260

Ha Ha Ha, I had forgotten about that moron! His "special military training" made sure he wouldn't miss when the poop hit the fan, that is the guy we are talking about correct? Just the attacker thinking I might have a 454 all powerful, super douper killer revolver, would make him crap his pants, guy? Haven't heard much from him.

I agree that 7 rounds of .380 into an attacker, or even one or two is better than 6 rounds of .44 mag stuck in my holster while a scroatbag attempts to harm me or my family.


----------



## mike landrich

Savage260 said:


> *Ha Ha Ha, I had forgotten about that moron! His "special military training" made sure he wouldn't miss when the poop hit the fan, that is the guy we are talking about correct? * Just the attacker thinking I might have a 454 all powerful, super douper killer revolver, would make him crap his pants, guy? Haven't heard much from him.
> 
> I agree that 7 rounds of .380 into an attacker, or even one or two is better than 6 rounds of .44 mag stuck in my holster while a scroatbag attempts to harm me or my family.


That was him.

The old "the gun you have with you is better than the gun you left at home" holds true here, with a twist "A small gun in the hand is better than a cannon in the holster"


----------



## Plainsman

> A small gun in the hand is better than a cannon in the holster"


  What an image in the mind. Some guy struggling with his cannon while a runt slits his ----


----------



## Mocsy

mike landrich said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, that was my first thought also. I would tend to a more easily accessed weapon when my life depends on it. Although, being 6'8" might mean he won't ever be in the situation. Damn my short parents!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 6'8" lineman or 6'8" bean pole? There is a big diference and a desperate crackhead might make the wrong choice anyway.
> 
> This reminds me of the "I carry a 454 and the sound of one shot will scare away a charging bear" thread we had last year. Handguns are to be used when lethal force is required. The speed it takes you to deploy the weapon is the difference between life and death, your life. Once the weapon is fully deployed, accessible and ready to be discharged, then if it intimidates the attacker, great. Until then, you are simply giving the attacker time to use a weapon on you. I want the sight of the bore to scare my attacker, not the sight of a holster.
Click to expand...

im a 6'8" roughneck. i agree its slow getting the gun out but its cool to be able to say i can conceal that gun


----------



## mike landrich

Mocsy said:


> its cool to be able to say i can conceal that gun


I can't argue with that logic :thumb:


----------



## Savage260

I am not sold completely, I have seen roughnecks any where from 5'4" and 130lbs to bigger than some gorillas I have seen at the zoo. 6'8" still might not be overly intimidating, but it can't hurt! :lol:

If you duct tape that cannon to my back with the muzzle pointing down, I might be able to keep it hidden too! :beer:


----------

